# Accident Report 5/31/2014: Crystal River, Bogan Canyon



## brown (Jun 22, 2004)

Accident Report 5/31/2014: Crystal River, Bogan Canyon

It was Saturday, Memorial Day weekend in Glenwood Springs when we decided to go kayaking at Bogan Canyon on the Crystal River. The run is a class 4 run that begins downstream of Marble. With rivers running high statewide, Bogan was a run that everybody in our crew agreed upon and felt confident in running. The Crystal flow at Redstone was around 1700 cfs and rising at 5:00 pm when we left the house (the flow ended up reaching 2100 Sat night and peaked at 2300 Sun night). We chose to run the 3 miles from Marble to the Bogan Flats Campground. Our group consisted of four kayakers ranging in skills from class 4 to 5 and each of us had double digit years of experience. We had a shuttle driver that would drop us at the put in. For reference the kayakers will be referred to U, D, J, and R, and our driver L. 

We met at the Bogan Flats Campground around 5:30 and dropped our camping gear at the takeout. U and D had run this section of the Crystal several times and lived in the valley for many years. It was the first time for J and R. On our way up to the put-in, we looked at the river as we drove up while scouting from the car. We noted that there was wood/strainers in places along the river and reminded each other of where the safe passage appeared. We drove to the put-in bridge at the airfield bridge just downstream (north) of Marble. As we were getting dressed, we were all smiles and excited about putting on, having fun, and getting to our campground takeout. At 6:30 pm, L took some pictures of us as we put on the river in our creek boats and started floating down. 

The first 1.3 miles paddling down was really straight forward and enjoyable. The water was swift and manageable. There was vegetation and wood typical along the banks of the river and only one notable log parallel with the current that we easily navigated around. The assessment through this upper stretch was that the river had class 3 character. We eddied out river left, above the bridge that is on the outskirts of Marble.

We knew that the crux of the run was coming up and peeled out ready to navigate in the class 4 rapids below. We were paddling downstream in order of U, D, J, and R. For the most part U, D, and J were river running downstream; our memory recalls our order got mixed while R caught a couple eddies and was in visual contact. From the bridge, it is about 0.5 miles to the accident site; between there is a 90 degree left turn, straight, 90 degree right, straight 150 yards, a 30 degree right, 25 yards straight, some submerged rocks where wood had been collecting, 25 yards straight, 90 degree left, and the river goes on from there. The spot has a natural tendency to catch wood. This busy stretch was moving fast with mostly wave trains and some crashing waves/holes. During our time there, the wood created a strainer that was Gnarly. It took up 1/2 to 2/3 of the river, center/left side and consisted of multiple trees/logs, some that were 12 inch diameter and 40 feet long. Some of them were pointing upstream above and below the water surface in different directions, littered with smaller branches, and rootballs. After the 30 degree right, the canyon with steep walls veers slightly to the right, while the current is still directing mostly straight, pointing mainly where the strainer was. 

At the first 90 degree right, U was leading and must have tripped the edge of his boat on a rock (that we examined later) and flipped him over. D was behind him and saw him miss 2-3 roll attempts. U exited his kayak and swam. He swam a portion of 150 yard straight, went around the 30 degree right, was still swimming in the 25 yard straight. D and J were negotiating the rapid and R was behind and could only see D and J. J yelled at him to, "Swim right, swim right!!!" U was struggling against the powerful water. D and J maneuvered right around the strainer. R followed and saw D and J maneuvering around the strainer, and then saw that U was in trouble.

R saw that something was wrong and paddled to catch up. Between the waves he saw U's body bob up and down a couple times and move erratically as he encountered parts of the strainer and submerged wood. It looked erratic like U hit some of the wood and got typewriter'ed over towards the center of the strainer since some of the logs were pointing upstream and slightly angled. A lot of water, current, and force were driving in a V-shape were U ended up wrapped on one of the top logs. R observed an eddy swirling on river left above the strainer and paddled quickly to catch that eddy. He saw U and his upper torso wrapped on the log and jumped in the swirling eddy pool, threw gear to shore, and yelled out to U, "I'm coming!!" R got on the downstream side of the strainer and sidestepped over to U. R yelled to U to check his status, realized he swam into the strainer, and offered a hand out to stabilize U. U took a couple seconds before reaching out to grab R's hand and could tell that his position was not good and was being compromised by the surging water that was hitting him in the back of his neck. U grabbed R's hand for a few seconds, then would regain his grip on the log where his armpits were wrapped around. They alternated hands to try another grip. R grabbed a combination of U's hand/arm/armpit/pfd strap to maintain stabilization. His pfd was not a rescue vest and had flimsy, marginal straps that were elastic. U was fighting hard to stay as high as possible and the water kept surging, at times getting water over his head.

J had eddied out and showed up to assist R and U after about 2-3 minutes after R eddied out. D was further downstream. R and J backed each other up while trying to maintain stabilizing U. R and J eventually both positioned themselves on the downstream side of the strainer to help U. R and J both had hands on U and were able to maintain grip on him. R and J tried to pull on U a couple times with only temporarily raising him a couple inches out of the water. U was able to communicate that he was still fighting and wiggling his lower body to get free. We paraphrase that he said, "My leg is stuck. My skirt is stuck." We offered a knife and maintained stabilization. When we synchronized another pull up on U, U said, "Wait, I'm not ready, my leg is stuck, I need to get it free." We loosened our grip on him and kept a grip on parts of him. The current was hitting him hard in the back and continued to surge over his head. It was around 7:00 pm, he was in the strainer now for about 10-15 minutes. U was getting tired and he was trying to lean more sideways toward river right, away from us to try and wiggle his leg free. U leaned more and wiggled around. That's when the current of water folded him forcefully away from us and under water. Fuck!! He was submerged and the water held him folded sideways and away from us in the water. Half of his body from the waist up was flapping in the current downstream, with his leg still stuck in the strainer. We could still intermittently see him through the water. We brainstormed, how do we get him? We thought to try and get across the river, and extract him with pulling a rope upriver. It was hard to get to him in our positions to try clip or rope him. We tried again to back each other up and reach into the water to get a hold of him. We were both extended with our wingspans trying to reach into the water. Reaching into the water, taking turns had limited success. It was like doing 100 mph down the highway and sticking your arm out the window, getting your arm flung back. There were a few times that we felt the fabric on his pant leg, and a time were able to pull that free leg into the air. The other part of his submerged torso was still trapped in the strainer. R and J continued reaching out to U resulting in no success. It was about 7:45 that we conceded he was gone. 

R and J put in to the river again and proceeded to the takeout about 0.4 miles downstream. There were 3 more notable strainers also on the way down. As R and J pulled up to the upper Bogan Group Campground, D was approaching from land by foot. D was notified that U drowned in the strainer. R, J, and D notified nearby campers to call 911 from a land line at the main campground 0.8 more miles downstream.

Authorities and search and rescue showed up shortly before sunset and strategized for the search and rescue efforts. The entire rescue effort spanned from Saturday night to Tuesday evening. A detailed report can be prepared under a separate forum post. Mainly, we want to commend and thank all of the authorities, rescue teams, volunteers, friends, and family that aided in this search. 

I want to include some lessons learned from this incident and know that there will be ongoing discussion, so feel free to provide constructive feedback. Lessons learned from this:
-Take extra caution during high water, especially with runs that are susceptible to wood (it's everywhere as well as other hazards).
-A class 1-5 run can immediately have fatal consequences if one exits their craft and is exposed to the river.
-Do your best to have good gear, and be trained to use it. The following rescue efforts to 15+ people, chainsaws, rope crew, and manhours to dismantle only the 1 strainer at the victim's last point seen.
-Scout, scout, and boat scout extensively.
-We wish that we could have clipped or secured U somehow. The rescue effort took a lot of time and resources. It would have been helpful to try and secure the body.

Rest in peace, Uriah.

Be safe and see you on the river, Romeo.


----------



## henrylightcap (May 11, 2012)

I'm incredibly sorry for your loss. It seems to me that you're open for questions, if not I apologize in advance. Two questions, Was anyone in the rescue group swift water rescue trained? Would a rescue vest on the victim have made a difference or influenced the way the rescue went?


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks very much for writing that up. It's really making me think...


----------



## brown (Jun 22, 2004)

*Pictures of the strainer on Sunday morning*

Sunday morning strainer pics.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

I'm sorry for the loss of your friend. Thank you for posting. 

No judgement from me. Just to reiterate common themes and risks.

- Wood
- Highwater
- Gear (A rescue vest on U and a knife on U may have improved the scenario)

As soon as a swimmer is in a strainer it's dire no matter the water level, gear purchased, group skill level etc.

Feel free to no answer but I'm curious about whether or not you are sticking with paddling and why or why not. 

Rest in peace Uriah.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't own a rescue vest...so curious to learn more...how might have a rescue vest helped?


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

RIP and my condolences.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

My condolences to his family and friends. ~ Scott


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

First thank you for sharing what must be still be a very difficult event.
It seems as though you significantly put yourselves into a dangerous situation in a valiant effort to save your friend. Very sorry to all friends and family involved. 



brown said:


> During our time there, the wood created a strainer that was Gnarly. It took up 1/2 to 2/3 of the river, center/left side and consisted of multiple trees/logs, some that were 12 inch diameter and 40 feet long.


I do have one question. From the above statement it seems as though more wood accumulated after you launched than was there during a scout? 




spthomson said:


> I don't own a rescue vest...so curious to learn more...how might have a rescue vest helped?


 Rescue vests tend to be more secure. Some have a handle on the top of the vest or a tieoff on the back for a live bait type of rescue. He indicated elastic straps on the PFD. Which may have made it more difficult to hold, pull and/or extricate due to stretching instead of more direct strength of webbing used on newer PFDs.


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

spthomson said:


> I don't own a rescue vest...so curious to learn more...how might have a rescue vest helped?


A rescue vest may have helped because it would allow you to more easily and securely attach a rope so the swimmer and attempt to free them from a more secure/stable position on shore.


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

My condolences...


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know what happened up there. As everybody that kayaks knows, usually there is not much a crew of boaters can do to save a swimmer in that type of run/situation. Usually only the swimmer can save theirself in time to survive. Bogan is wicked cold especailly that time of year and obviouslly strainers are the worst situation to be in.
Of the friends i've known that have passed kayaking most were lost for some time before bodies recovered. I guess the only thing I could think to do now in that type of situation is purly to help in the body recovery by either clipping a biner and rope to the pfd or body anywhere or setting up a snag line below after the fatality has occured. If their is time before you pack it in.

R.I.P. Uriah


----------



## brown (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback and kind words. In response, 2 of us have been rescue trained, but admittedly rusty. The strainer where the accident occurred was outta of sight as we scouted from the car. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## brown (Jun 22, 2004)

glenn said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your friend. Thank you for posting.
> 
> No judgement from me. Just to reiterate common themes and risks.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm still paddling. I love it and have a reminder of the respect the river demands. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Colorado Native (Aug 3, 2014)

*Crystal River*

I lost a brother on the Crystal River a few years ago. He had a heart attack and could not be saved no matter who would have been there and what equipment could have or should have been available.

*My heart goes out to the three guys that were with Uriah on May 31, 2014. *Please take care of you and don't beat yourselves up over the loss of Uriah. 

My brother himself had recovered a fellow kayaker and close friend from the Arkansas River in 1990. My brother had over 30 years of experience/competition and had kayaked many places including the Grand Canyon and Mexico. 

*My sincere condolences to Uriah's Parents, all of his family and friends.

RIP Uriah and say hi to my big brother!*

*The two of you will never be forgotten!*


----------



## windknot2 (Aug 15, 2010)

My sincere thanks to you for sharing what all of us know had to be a very difficult recollection. It was a very humbling post for me to read and also tremendously educational. You did an excellent job of dispensing a great amount of very valuable information. Please take care of yourselves and allow plenty of time to grieve.
Windknot 2


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ this ^^

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

